# Tumor growing soft part of shoulder



## norman69 (Jan 22, 2012)

We just noticed our dearest little Norman seems to have a tumor-like growth in the soft spot of his right shoulder area. It doesn't seem to bother him even to the touch, but I am concerned it could begin to hurt him? I'm aware of the tumors some torties get around their legs and bum, sometimes on the neck but this is different. Its about a marble size and bulges through his soft skin.

I'd love to hear thoughts or advice.

Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi norman69:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

And may we know appx. where in the world you are?

It may be as simple as a little bit of debris like a sliver that has abscessed. You should probably go to the vet to find out for sure.


----------



## wellington (Jan 22, 2012)

WELCOME . Ditto on the advice above. Also post a pic. And someone might be able to better help.


----------



## norman69 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Here is a pic of Norman. We are currently in Portland, Oregon. We just got him in January and he is living in a pretty large terrarium with a sandy bottom.

I am having trouble posting an image. I uploaded it as an attachment. I took a bunch of photos since I was concerned.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't see the mass you're describing from the pic, but he really needs a beak trim. Is he a three toed?


----------



## norman69 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are a couple more pics so you can see the growth. Its a lighter, pinker color on the right shoulder area between his shoulder and arm. We know he needs a beak trim! We put some slate in his terrarium and feed him on it. He's already making some progress with it. In terms of what kind of torty he is, we're honestly not sure. Maybe someone can help- he's got 5 claws in the front and 4 in the back, but we know he isn't a start tortoise.

Any help with the growth, beak trimming or type of torty would be really helpful. All weird growths aside, our little Normie seems to be perfectly happy so we don't feel a ton of urgency to get him to the vet or anything.

Thanks!


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Jan 30, 2012)

I think he's an ornate box turtle.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Jan 30, 2012)

Can he pull his head all the way into his shell? He looks swollen to me... And yeah he's a box turtle, but I'm not familiar with them so I wouldn't be able to tell you the exact kind.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you feel a mass? Is it soft, like it's fluid filled? Does it seem attached to the shoulder, or will it move around a bit? If it's fluid filled, your vet might be able to draw liquid from it and diagnose.


----------



## ascott (Jan 31, 2012)

I will rarely say this....I believe your turtle needs to go to the vet...that appears (from the photo) to be fluid build up...that area does not look good nor normal in any sort of the word....I do not mean anything in a negative way as I believe your turtle is adorable...I would however have him looked at....

Perhaps others here will have other suggestions that you will find helpful...


----------



## Zamric (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw the bump in your 1st pic and the ones in the 2nd and 3rd looks like it is getting worse. How much time passed between the 3 pics? I would get him to a vet quickly! If its a tumor, it needs to be removed and if its a little bit of debris like a sliver that has abscessed, then it needs to be drained before the infection dumps into his bloodstream and kills him.


Just My oppinion....


----------



## EricIvins (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a ton of urgency to get the animal to a Vet. It has a problem that needs to be diagnosed. It doesn't matter how the animal is acting, because it could very well be dead the next day. Ultimately, it's your animal, but you aren't a Veterinarian either.........

It needs one hell of a beak trim which a piece of slate isn't going to correct, and it isn't a Tortoise.........It's a BOX TURTLE!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2012)

Your box turtle looks like it has fluid build up. It might be caused by a kidney problem. Don't take him to just any vet. He needs to be seen by a vet who knows turtles and tortoises. If you didn't know that the turtle was a box turtle, but thought he was a tortoise, then he must not have been receiving the correct care for a while. You said you just got him in January. Do you mean you just got him this month? 

Call these two vets and ask them if they know about box turtles:

Matthew Dahlquist
Gateway Veterinary Hospital
11222 NE Halsey
Portland, OR 97220
Tel: (503) 253-2142
Fax: (503) 255-5524

Dr. Karen Davies 
Pet Samaritan Veterinary Clinic 
2519 East Burnside
Portland, OR 97214
Tel: (503) 233-5001


----------



## norman69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the outpour of support/advice about Norman. We are not negligible owners, just NEW. We got him only the second week of January. When we got Norman we were told he was a Russian Tortoise and then suspected soon after that he wasn't. This forum has really helped us to determine who he really is! My boyfriend and I are in the process of finding a vet nearby who specializes in box turtle care. In terms of the possible abscess/tumor, it is not soft, but a bit hard which makes me think it's not fluid filled. We'll have to find out more information from the vet. However, like I said he is very active and eats, poops and plays regularly. We float him and check his status daily to ensure nothing drastic changes until we figure everything out with the vet. I know that none of these things can be _bad_ signs.

The pictures were taken weeks apart and actually the bump isn't as large as that (very unflattering) pic in real life. We did not realize he had the bump until a week after we got him as we only got to meet him once before adopting him. We are glad we did though since it appears he was not well cared for over the past at least 10 years of his life! We are in the process of learning as much as we can about box turtles and beginning to slowly change his diet and living environment so we don't completely shock his system. 

I appreciate everyone's feedback as the forum has helped us to help Norman. I will be back with updates soon. Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi "Norman69":

I'm glad you took our advice in the manner in which it was intended, and didn't become upset with us. We have only the best interest of your turtle at heart. Thank you for being understanding, and please keep us in the loop. I'm very interested in knowing what the lump is.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome...I am in Corvallis and am very willing to help you with Norman if you need/want me to. All you have to do is ask. You say you just got Norman this month and I can tell you he looks like he's been neglected for quite a while. He needs a beak trim and his claws need to be trimmed. I am betting that because he was thought to be a Russian tortoise he has not gotten the correct food or enough humidity. Ornate box turtles really need a wet substrate and a big pond to wallow in. Anyhow, welcome I am leaving for Portland in an hour i can stop by if you want and take a look at Norman...


----------



## bubbles01 (Feb 1, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> Hi and welcome...I am in Corvallis and am very willing to help you with Norman if you need/want me to. All you have to do is ask. You say you just got Norman this month and I can tell you he looks like he's been neglected for quite a while. He needs a beak trim and his claws need to be trimmed. I am betting that because he was thought to be a Russian tortoise he has not gotten the correct food or enough humidity. Ornate box turtles really need a wet substrate and a big pond to wallow in. Anyhow, welcome I am leaving for Portland in an hour i can stop by if you want and take a look at Norman...



This is the kind of post that makes TFO unique. Kudos to Maggie. x x x x x x


----------



## Zamric (Feb 1, 2012)

Maggie, your the Best!


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think Norman is in good hands now! It's wonderful that you have decided to take him to the vet. You will have plenty of support here. I have learned so much reading hour after hour. 

Maggie that is so sweet of you to help
Please keep us updated.


----------

